
Capturing Website Exit Clicks: Experiment #1 - InkweaverReview
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/06/capturing-website-exit-clicks.html
======
ektimo
This is a really easy way to do it if you just want to track a few links.

From Google:

How do I manually track clicks on outbound links?:
[http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?...](http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=55527)

~~~
iheartmemcache
I'm writing some Django middleware that auto-appends this exact thing onto all
'non-local' URLs. Keep on the lookout!

Also [url=<http://damienkatz.net/2005/03/clicky_instantl_1.html>] Damien Katz
[/url] did a PoC (that works really well actually, albeit semi-dated) in 2005
of this concept.

~~~
InkweaverReview
That is exactly the kind of code that I was looking to write. The only
difference is that it auto appends the code onto all URLs, local and non-
local, then checks to see if they are non-local when they are clicked.

------
Jem
Mint (haveamint.com) has a pepper that tells you where your visitors are
going.

~~~
InkweaverReview
That's good. I only wish that Google Analytics or other major analytics
platforms incorporated the same feature. It would be relatively easy to
include.

